# When to call midwife?



## Steph4Lee

At one point do you call midwife? Some of mine have to come from over an hour away, so Im really nervous about dragging them out if its nothing actually going on.

But past few nights I keep having tightenings, tonight theyre 5 mins apart lasting 45 seconds, but at what point should I ring midwife? Normally they just dwindle out, or I fall asleep and everythings gone.

Hmm.. Also at what point would you set up nest?


----------



## Blah11

I guess whent heyre regular and start building up intensity, not dwindle down.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Agree with the above. Call for sure if you're water breaks or the contractions start being consistent or having some level of pain. Right now you're probably having BH or early labor contractions which can last for weeks.


----------



## Steph4Lee

They are regular though & do build up in intensity, past few nights its been from 7pm- 10/11pm every 5 minutes, getting stronger, then I fall asleep and theyre gone, alothough last night was horrendous and didnt sleep until 6am because of the pain. Still getting them regularly


----------



## sazibubba

i too am wondering this. if you dont know by next week i will let you know as i am seeing my midwife then xxx


----------



## paperz

I was instructed to call my midwife when I was experiencing contractions every 3-4 minutes (timing from start of one to start of the next), lasting at least 60 seconds each, and continuing like this for one hour - if it's your first. If it's not your first they said to call once the contractions were coming every 5 minutes, rather than 3-4. This was in the Netherlands, but according to the midwives this is what you will experience when dilation (and therefore labour) has really begun. That being said - I never experienced this so-called 'normal' pattern of contractions during my labour! After days of painful contractions coming every 3-7 minutes and no sleep, I finally went into active labour (recognized it right away by an immediate change in intensity of contractions). I didn't call my midwife until the next day when I really felt the pain was too much to carry on with for much longer, and was sure the baby was on her way out, although my contractions were still coming every 2-7 minutes. Based on this the midwife expected I had just begun 'real' labour and was shocked to find I was already 10 cm and pushing when she arrived! So - I would say use the above info as a guideline, but call your midwife whenever you have the feeling it is time to do so. I think if you listen to your body you will know!


----------



## diz

My midwife team prefer to be told when you feel that it could be the start of something. Even if it doesn't amount to anything it does mean that they can prepare their day/evening and also keep in touch with you throughout the day to see how things are progressing and find out how your feeling.


----------



## Jims_Girl

If you're worries then call them for a chat and explain... They will soon tell you if they need to see you....
No point sat worrying x


----------



## pregnantbabe

I have currently been having contractions 3-4 mins apart lasting nearly a min since yesterday lunch time. got lots of pressure down below and my waters broke in the night. my midwife has been and gone 3times and seems to think i will be going for alot longer.


----------



## PB_Mcgee

Mine has told me to call when contractions are 7 mins apart, she said she has to come from half an hour away and other mw's might have to do same thing, and it is my second. x


----------



## wigglywoo

Mine said to call in early labour so that shifts can be swapped around at the hospital if necessary and then call when I feel I need them to come out. I asked if I should call when contractions are about 5 mins to warn them and she said that I should call earlier than that. We'll see on the day though. I want to call as late as possible so I can spend as much time on my own as I can.


----------



## moomin_troll

yeah only call when they arent going and the contractions are regular and get stronger.

i called for a mw when my contractions were about 3 mins apart...she was only 10 mins away but the cow still took an hour and corey was almost out when she finaly got here lol


----------

